# Area 98 Wyoming Antelope



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I drew a buck tag for this area. My dad used to hunt this area but it's been many years (15-20). We are going to head up and scout in a few weeks. Any pointers of areas to focus on, or areas to not waste much time? What was your experience if you have had the tag the last few years? Thanks!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The northeastern portion of the unit seems to get less pressure IMO, and usually has better bucks. The western half has more antelope country though, but I don't usually see as nice of bucks on the west side of Coke's Mountain. There are some animals in the southern half, but I find the hunting improves the further north I go. All that being said, I did see a real dandy 2 years ago in the wildlife refuge just south of Cokeville, probably close to a 16" goat.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*no mo antelope in 98*

Some of the biggest Wyoming antelope bucks in the Boone and Crockett record book come out of 98, Lincoln County WY. Dempsey Basin and Rock Creek, to name a few drainages held some big boys back when I hunted it.

Back in the 90s and the 00s the Game n Fish guy in Kemmererrerer, R.L., wanted "every antelope out of area 98, especially Dempsey Basin" Dempsey Basin is for Mule Deer not antelope" he said. So they put out a jillion tags, type 1 and type 6 for a number of years. It was easy to buy 98 doe/fawn tags over the counter for a number of years. The G&F still has that anti-antelope philosophy for much of area 98 and they still over-sell the tags there. I always argued this and did so again this winter at the proposed 2017 antelope hunting regulation "open house" with the G&F. In my opinion, and I'm no biologist, antelope do not compete with mule deer for forage. I seldom, if ever, see antelope and mule deer wintering on the same ground.

There still some huge bucks in 98 although the many of the biggest ones are on private ground up and down the Hams Fork or in peoples yards in Kemmer. 

I should look at the odds for 98. It's becoming increasingly difficult to draw a buck antelope tag for residents in the areas I like to hunt, 95 and 100, and I have permission to hunt some pretty good private ground in antelope 98.

blah, blah, blah Hey, I shot my first antelope with a handgun, a doe, in area 98.

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

98 is a shadow of what it once was. I first hunted it years ago and there were so many a guy could shoot one with an open sighted pistol-- maybe even a Buckmark 22. Now a guy has to work for them and they are usually younger bucks. Hunted it a few years ago with friends and it was slim pickings-- but you should find a 13-14" buck, maybe something bigger. Any public land in the southern part of the unit will give you a chance to find antelope. 

I guess I should have just put a +1 to Goob's post.....


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Thanks to wyogoob, packout, and jonnycake. Had a great hunt! The antelope were very spooked, had to make some long stocks. My nine year old was right there for the stock and shot!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Good for you! Nice buck, but the best part is having your son there-- memories made.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That looks like decent mass for 98 buck. Nothing better than an antelope hunt with kids.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Really pretty buck, and like toasty said, the mass looks great! Glad you were able to get it done with your kid in tow!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a downright respectable buck anywhere you go......congrats on the hunt and mega bonus to share it with the boy.--------SS


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the wonderful buck and having your son along is simply awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go Buckfinder. That's a goodun. Glad your son got to tag along.

.


----------

